# Trout Streams near Pictured Rocks?



## TheDuke33 (Jul 16, 2007)

A few of my college buddies and I are planning a hiking trip next spring/summer to pictured rocks. We're all from the L.P. and I was wondering if there were any small trout streams north of 28 or near Pictured Rocks?


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

As per MS' stream reporting policy (see the "sticky" at the the top of each river forum) please respond to this thread via PMs.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

There are lots of them. Pick up a good county map book and look at all the streams that drain into Lake Superior up there. I bet almost every one of them has some brookies in it.


----------



## BeWild (Mar 19, 2007)

a gazetteer works pretty good too, get the state of Michigan one, they are like $20 bucks at Walmart or any store similar to that. Can't put a price on them, I use mine all the time.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Steve said:


> There are lots of them. Pick up a good county map book and look at all the streams that drain into Lake Superior up there. I bet almost every one of them has some brookies in it.


 
Yep. While hiking stop at any stream with cold,clean water and it will hold trout. So many up there that one can never list them all, even if we could. 
As stated, get a good map book and explore.


----------



## TheDuke33 (Jul 16, 2007)

Awesome, thanks for your help. I really wasn't sure if there was anything up that close to the shore at all. Looks, like I'm buying a map.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Small trout streams.... very accurate!


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Janet Mehl's _Trout Streams of Michigan_, published by MUCC, talks about Pictured Rocks streams in detail.

Haven't fished them, but the rivers I've seen there have been quite small.


----------



## buckhunter14 (Oct 10, 2007)

In my opinion small rivers can be the best of fishing. That is fun to me, and yes, there are some good trout streams around that specific area.


----------



## TheDuke33 (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks Shupac, I will definitely look for that book.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

TheDuke33 said:


> Thanks Shupac, I will definitely look for that book.


 
Scrool down through the book offerings on the following page. They may be purchased through MS and that includes Janet Mehl's book along with some other excellent choices.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/books.htm


----------



## huronbay (Jan 10, 2008)

back in the 80,s I used to fish the headwaters of streams in the Grand Marias area and I never went home from either stream without my limit.


----------



## bborow2501 (Nov 12, 2007)

see this site : http://www.nps.gov/piro/planyourvisit/fishing.htm

a very detailed free alternative to getting a book

in all a good resource, since it was helpful when I hiked the entire lakeshore trail last summer

check out the link titled "Fishing Site Bulletin"

and see http://www.nps.gov/piro/planyourvisit/backcountry.htm for a good map. The streams on the map tend to be the better ones.

many of these streams are not subjuct to the casual angeler, since you have at least a good 5 mile hike in, and the nps has the proper regulations to protect the fishery

also see pm

a river in the Grand Marais area is also mentioned in Tom Huggler's river books


----------

